# Techno While High



## NationalForest420 (Mar 15, 2009)

So I was really high at some people's house and they were playing some like french techno with like a hiphop beat. Anyone know of some popular french/european hiphop techo? Would be appreciated.


----------



## Captin Crazy (Mar 15, 2009)

NationalForest420 said:


> So I was really high at some people's house and they were playing some like french techno with like a hiphop beat. Anyone know of some popular french/european hiphop techo? Would be appreciated.


 are you from the us? are you sure it was techno. the reason i ask is because most ppl from the us seem to call all edm techno but there is 100's of diff styles and sub genras. i listin to a lot of it so i might be able to help ya or at least give ya something like it. sounds like it was breakbeat. was there any vocals???


----------



## NationalForest420 (Mar 15, 2009)

Captin Crazy said:


> are you from the us? are you sure it was techno. the reason i ask is because most ppl from the us seem to call all edm techno but there is 100's of diff styles and sub genras. i listin to a lot of it so i might be able to help ya or at least give ya something like it. sounds like it was breakbeat. was there any vocals???


No vocals. And it was kind of break beat. There was a pretty good beat/bass is what I mainly liked.


----------



## Captin Crazy (Mar 15, 2009)

NationalForest420 said:


> No vocals. And it was kind of break beat. There was a pretty good beat/bass is what I mainly liked.


 was it kinda fast stuff??? it could of been pendulum??? they are a drum and bass group from oz! see what ya think of this anyway. this is my fave tune but there other one ''fastin your seatbelt'' is deadly too. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABqh9N-Mw5E


----------



## Captin Crazy (Mar 15, 2009)

Captin Crazy said:


> was it kinda fast stuff??? it could of been pendulum??? they are a drum and bass group from oz! see what ya think of this anyway. this is my fave tune but there other one ''fastin your seatbelt'' is deadly too. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABqh9N-Mw5E


 i completly forgot all about that vid. lol its fuckin gas!!!


----------



## NationalForest420 (Mar 15, 2009)

It was a slower beat and more with bass like the bass in rap. Some a little snare to it too.


----------



## Captin Crazy (Mar 15, 2009)

NationalForest420 said:


> It was a slower beat and more with bass like the bass in rap. Some a little snare to it too.


 try this site. dont know if this is the style you are lookin for but if its not the site has loads of stuff. its where i buy all my records! http://www.juno.co.uk/downtempo/this-week/


----------



## DontDoDrugs (Mar 15, 2009)

i like good beats that kinda put you in a trance just with how cool it sounds.. some vocals are alright. i like when i dont really understand what its saying and its like it might be saying one thing but then again it sounds like something else. its trippy. one of my favs is turn me up by benni benassi http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReVw0mxJdoo


----------



## flex (Mar 16, 2009)

Cristian Varela vs. Bando @ RENESANZ Battle Arena II (07.03.2009) - http://www.djbalthazar.com/index.php?page=media&select=1&id=201


----------



## Captin Crazy (Mar 16, 2009)

i was just thinkin today it could be the prodigy. they have slow beats like that. love the prodigy. 

this is my fave prodigy tune

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBYVD1T9gFQ

you might like this one!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8U1cLODCqM


----------



## Mcgician (Mar 17, 2009)

Trance is my favorite genre of music, but not the only one I listen to. If you don't know who Armin Van Buuren is, you need to. He's the number 1 ranked dj in the world, and he throws down beats as good or better than anybody I know of. Saw him in San Diego last May, and in the streets of LA in July 07. Sickness!

This isn't him, but it is Cosmic Gate spinning at a rave in San Bernadino back in Sept called Nocturnal. Still one of my current faves.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_39EwLSCTr0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_39EwLSCTr0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqqgVy9_r3I


----------



## Mcgician (Mar 17, 2009)

Couple more.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNbY5LwoN6k


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pt92eU5e96E

And Tiesto...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6cN4y-5GkA


----------



## Mcgician (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh fuckit, here's a mix I put together just before Christmas. Feel free to dowload it and let me know what you think. It's about 90 minutes, and has got some really awesome progressive vocal trance tracks on there.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=E989I5JG


----------



## NationalForest420 (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you for some stuff. Still looking for some techno thats more hiphop/rap than like semi-rave.


----------



## soryu (Mar 17, 2009)

what about (diesel power) by THEPRODIGY. kool keith


----------



## ozgrower90 (Mar 17, 2009)

what about the european style techno like:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8CVR_VGh58

or:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXswc1jACSc

I dont really like them but thought u might


----------



## Captin Crazy (Mar 17, 2009)

ozgrower90 said:


> what about the european style techno like:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8CVR_VGh58
> 
> or:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXswc1jACSc
> 
> I dont really like them but thought u might


 thats not techno. its some teeny bobber comercial dance. techno is a lot slower ad kind of darker. Dave Clarke http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDEosCkNgTw Adam Beyer - Heartbreaker. Fuckin deadly techno tune!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMHAr-kM6q0&feature=related


----------



## Captin Crazy (Mar 17, 2009)

Mcgician said:


> Trance is my favorite genre of music, but not the only one I listen to. If you don't know who Armin Van Buuren is, you need to. He's the number 1 ranked dj in the world, and he throws down beats as good or better than anybody I know of. Saw him in San Diego last May, and in the streets of LA in July 07. Sickness!
> 
> This isn't him, but it is Cosmic Gate spinning at a rave in San Bernadino back in Sept called Nocturnal. Still one of my current faves.
> 
> ...


 im not really mad on trance tbh. i like tech trance tho. you should check out john o callaghan. he a deadly irish dj. adam sherridan is an english fella to hes good. think he a bit more techy tho! this is joc tune. deadlt summer tune! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=es4mkTQRnUw


----------



## Captin Crazy (Mar 17, 2009)

did ya hear armins set from trance energy this year. i was tued in live. all me mate were at it tho the bastards.  but he was shit anyway. i just thought id give it a listin cause it was trance energy but he put me off!!!


----------



## Captin Crazy (Mar 17, 2009)

Captin Crazy said:


> did ya hear armins set from trance energy this year. i was tued in live. all me mate were at it tho the bastards.  but he was shit anyway. i just thought id give it a listin cause it was trance energy but he put me off!!!


 altho i do like this tue he done with jochen miller. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5n9osrFzIU&feature=PlayList&p=68682A1A7E28EF88&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=49


----------



## flex (Mar 18, 2009)

Captin Crazy said:


> thats not techno. its some teeny bobber comercial dance. techno is a lot slower ad kind of darker. Dave Clarke http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDEosCkNgTw Adam Beyer - Heartbreaker. Fuckin deadly techno tune!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMHAr-kM6q0&feature=related



dave clarke rulz


----------



## ozgrower90 (Mar 18, 2009)

Captin Crazy said:


> thats not techno. its some teeny bobber comercial dance. techno is a lot slower ad kind of darker. Dave Clarke http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDEosCkNgTw Adam Beyer - Heartbreaker. Fuckin deadly techno tune!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMHAr-kM6q0&feature=related


I was just trying to help, no need to get all excited about it. I dont know much about it so i was just giving some ideas. How do u know what hes after exactly.....


----------



## NationalForest420 (Mar 18, 2009)

THanks for the help guys


----------



## Captin Crazy (Mar 18, 2009)

ozgrower90 said:


> I was just trying to help, no need to get all excited about it. I dont know much about it so i was just giving some ideas. How do u know what hes after exactly.....


i know you dont know much about it because you said you dont like them or whatever. i was just sayin this is techno is all.  not tryin to be an ass about it.

and i dont know what exactly hes after. im just tryin to show him at least something else he might like.


----------

